# Cheap but Excellent Precision Oilers



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Disposable syringe/needles make excellent precision applicators and they are very inexpensive.

You can purchase them at numerous medical supply houses. Here's an example:

http://www.researchsupply.net/5ml_Exel_syringes_with_needles_5ml_x_20g_x_1.html

Slot Car Express offers them for free if you purchase items from their line of maintenance lubes and cleaners. They also offer a 10% discount to HT forum members!! Please check it out:

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Chemicals---Supplies.html


----------

